
You Can’t Actually Create A Google Account For Your Kid - necenzurat
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/09/attention-dear-sophie-inspired-parents-you-cant-actually-create-a-google-account-for-your-kid/
======
hammock
It's not really Google's TOS that's the issue here; it's called COPPA
regulations which apply to everyone on the internet (in the US).
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Protection_Act)

~~~
bugsy
That law says that parental consent is needed to collect info from kids under
13. The article references a case where clearly the parent gives consent to
have an account.

~~~
hammock
_Website operators must use reasonable procedures to ensure they are dealing
with the child's parent. These procedures may include:_

    
    
        obtaining a signed form from the parent via postal mail or facsimile;
        accepting and verifying a credit card number;
        taking calls from parents on a toll-free telephone number staffed by trained personnel;
        email accompanied by digital signature;
        email accompanied by a PIN or password obtained through one of the verification methods above.
    

I don't really see it feasible for Google to do any of those things just to
set up a gmail account.

~~~
gte910h
I believe it is

"You must sign in with your google checkout account, which must have an active
and verified credit card, to make this account for your kid".

I think a demo of this is a 2 week project tops to tie the verification to
your account creation.

------
leif
You probably can't create a google account for your cats either, but that
didn't stop me from making each of mine one (only so they could sign up for
facebook though ;-3).

How is this newsworthy?

(p.s. any facebook employees, please don't delete my cats' facebook accounts,
they will be very sad and scratch you up big time if you do)

